# Several questions on smoking cheese



## kryinggame (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey all, the weather is nice and cool here in Charlotte.  I'm now ready to try and cold smoke some cheese.  But as usual, I have quite a few questions and issues.  Please help:

1 - I've seen so many posts. Do I or Do I not turn on my MES while cold smoking?  If so, at what temperature do I smoke it.  I've seen posts and qviews where folks are smoking at 100 degrees. I would think this will melt the cheese. 

2 - I've also seen people using their ET-732's probed inside their cheese. If this is correct, what temperature would I take the cheese to.

3 - From what I've read, I should use ice inside of teh MES during the process and cold smoke for 4 hours.  Is this correct?

4 - At Costoc's tonight, I saw 2 lbs of cheddar for about $5.99 a lb.  What other types of cheese are good with Pitmaster pellets.

5 - After smoking, I'm going to wrap in them and store them in the fridge for a minimum of 2 weeks.   But how long (after the resting period) can they last before getting moldy.  I'm assuming smoked cheese can't be frozen but must be eaten within a few weeks.  Is this right or wrong?

Thanks all!


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 8, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> Hey all, the weather is nice and cool here in Charlotte.  I'm now ready to try and cold smoke some cheese.  But as usual, I have quite a few questions and issues.  Please help:
> 
> 1 - I've seen so many posts. Do I or Do I not turn on my MES while cold smoking?  If so, at what temperature do I smoke it.  I've seen posts and qviews where folks are smoking at 100 degrees. I would think this will melt the cheese.
> 
> ...


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey man, thank you.

I'm going to buy a few bricks of cheese tomorrow. I'm really excited about this.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2012)

Great Answer

All I would add is if the ambient is less than 45°, I turn my MES to 100°, let it warm up, and then turn it off.  The residual heat will keep the internal temp of the smoker in the 70's.

You surely don't want to smoke cheese at 100°, but at temps under 45°, the cheese just does not seem to take on as much smoke


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 8, 2012)

Dave's got you covered. I smoked some today with the Pitmaster's Choice. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130090/first-cheese-smoke-in-mes-w-q-view#


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 8, 2012)

Good point Todd! We don't think about that down here but that is probably what Ted read about.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 9, 2012)

I do it exactly as Dave and Todd explained!


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks all, I'm heading to Costco to pick up 2 bricks of cheese--Cheddar and maybe Colby Jack. 

The weather will be in the 70's this weekend so I think it's perfect to try this out. Only problem is, waiting the darn few weeks until it's ready.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2012)

X2 on Dave and Todd

Good luck and keep smoking


----------



## mb396 (Nov 18, 2012)

Kryinggame thanks. You asked a couple questions I had for smoking cheese. I gotta get cracking on some for the holidays and scarbellys throwdown!


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 19, 2012)

MB396 said:


> Kryinggame thanks. You asked a couple questions I had for smoking cheese. I gotta get cracking on some for the holidays and scarbellys throwdown!


I've got 2 bricks of cheese in the fridge right now.  I'm going crazy because they smell so dang good.  The goal is to let them sit for 3 weeks, which will be on the 23rd.  On that day, I'm going to cut a piece and then let them sit for an additional 3 weeks to a month.


----------



## jcurrier (Nov 19, 2012)

1 - I've seen so many posts. Do I or Do I not turn on my MES while cold smoking?  If so, at what temperature do I smoke it.  I've seen posts and qviews where folks are smoking at 100 degrees. I would think this will melt the cheese. _  _

_Cant help there as I use a little chief and it has to be on to do my cheese, I do try to keep it under 90-100 though_

2 - I've also seen people using their ET-732's probed inside their cheese. If this is correct, what temperature would I take the cheese to.

_No need to temp the cheese, you will notice if it gets a bit warm- it melts a bit.  I also try using low fat cheese, as less fat makes is less likely to melt _

3 - From what I've read, I should use ice inside of teh MES during the process and cold smoke for 4 hours.  Is this correct?

_I used to use ice, but that was one more pan to clean_

4 - At Costoc's tonight, I saw 2 lbs of cheddar for about $5.99 a lb.  What other types of cheese are good with Pitmaster pellets.

_Swiss, gouda, whatever cheese you like_

5 - After smoking, I'm going to wrap in them and store them in the fridge for a minimum of 2 weeks.   But how long (after the resting period) can they last before getting moldy.  I'm assuming smoked cheese can't be frozen but must be eaten within a few weeks.  Is this right or wrong?

_I wrap mine in plastic wrap and store in a ziplock, we just finished some horseradish cheddar from last march_

_Over all have fun experimenting- I just did 8 pounds on Saturday for the upcoming holidays_

_Edited to add that I am in the northeast (Maine) so keeping things "cold" this time of year is not an issue_


----------



## lght (Nov 24, 2012)

If I smoke salmon and cheese together in my WSM would that be ok or would the flavor one one impart on the other?


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 28, 2012)

So it's been over 2 weeks since I smoked 2 blocks of cheese.

Last night, I cut into each block because there's a delightful smoked smell coming from each block but I wasn't impressed.  The cheddar still has a bitter taste to it.   The Colby Jack is fine but nothing to go crazy over.

I guess I'll leave it for 2 more weeks.

By the way, the 2 blocks are in the fridge wrapped in a saran wrap/plastic wrap and a ziplock storage bag. 

How long do ya'll keep your cheese in the fridge.  By this time, I was expecting to taste something that would make me start screaming with delight.  So far this is like winning the lottery but finding out that the winnings is only a dime.


----------



## lght (Nov 28, 2012)

How big was the blocks you smoked?  I think I left my cheese blocks too big.  They where around 4x6 blocks of mozzarella and they did pick up a lot of flavor, but not as much as I tasted before.  Also I think you need to smoke hard cheeses longer because they are more dense and it's harder for the smoke to penetrate deep into the cheese.


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2012)

Harder cheese will be best with a longer rest period than softer cheeses will require.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 28, 2012)

So gents, should I put the cheese back into the smoker for a longer COLD smoke?  They've been resting for about 2.5 weeks so far.

I originally cold smoked them for 2.5 hours using Pitmaster Pellets?

I don't know if cold smoking, resting, cold smoking and then resting will cause any  problems. 

By the way, will it affect anything if I have the blocks of cheese wrapped in saran wrap and in a bag? Or do ya'll skip the saran wrapping?


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds to me like you are into the experimenting stage?

We all have our own taste.

The basics are readily available here from previous posts and the advice of experienced members.

Part of the fun is to experiment with things to get them to our own individual taste.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## lght (Nov 29, 2012)

The best wrapper is a cheese wrapper or parchment paper and then a plastic bag in the warmest part of the fridge.  I reuse my cheese paper and then put it in a tupperware and it will last for a month if not longer.


----------



## venture (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, the cheese purists say parchment paper or butcher paper.

That will work well and is great for cheese that will be used quickly until their next trip to the New York deli.

Try it both ways. Both sides have reasons for their method.  Then make your own decision.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 29, 2012)

Best way to store cheese is to vacuum seal it. Will last for ages. I do the same for meats, veggies, all sorts of things and they last so much longer. Best investment I've ever made and I didn't get one with all the bells & whistles.


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 30, 2012)

last night, I cut the 2 blocks of cheese in half.  Then cold smoked them for an additional 1.5 hours.  I'm going to leave them in the fridge until Christmas.  I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## sound1 (Nov 30, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Great Answer
> 
> All I would add is if the ambient is less than 45°, I turn my MES to 100°, let it warm up, and then turn it off.  The residual heat will keep the internal temp of the smoker in the 70's.
> 
> You surely don't want to smoke cheese at 100°, but at temps under 45°, the cheese just does not seem to take on as much smoke


This also creates a draft through the smoker helping the AMNPS with the needed airflow. I found that if I set the MES timer for just 2-3 minutes, every hour or so, the air flow increases greatly and the dust/pellets burn more evenly.


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 5, 2012)

I just cut into my re-smoked cheese tonight. Good god, it taste good! I'm still planning on letting it sit for another 2 weeks or so.  The cheddar cheese still didn't impress me but the colby jack is wonderful.

Can't wait to see it in 2 more weeks!  To follow!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 5, 2012)

Cool!!!

~Martin


----------



## mvincent42 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 15, 2012)

Lots of good info here.  I am smoking cheese tonight


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 15, 2012)

Tonight, I cold smoked 2 bricks of Colby Jack and 1 brick of mozerella. It was about 50 degrees outside. I smoked for 4 hours using pitmaster and apple pellets.   Weird, one of the pieces of cheese started melting. It looked gross.  But going forward, I'll put some ice in with the cold smoke.

I'll see ya in a month.


----------



## mvincent42 (Dec 16, 2012)

2012-11-29_23-12-35_779.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Dec 16, 2012






I put frozen 1 liters on the top rack then the cheese cut in 1/2 lb 
squares on the next  rack down (I did 2 lb of cabot extra sharp white cheddar cut in quarters.)  I actually smoked some milk that i added garlic to in a pan below that, then frozen 2 liter bottles on the next rack below that. Filled my water pan with ice. I put an internal temp probe in the piece on the back right as that is where my MES gets the hottest. I smoked for 2 1/2 hours and it was about 50* outside. My probe got to 78* at the highest I saw it. Took the cheese out and wrapped in in plastic wrap and then put it in a gallon ziploc bag in the bottom drawer of my refrigerator for 2 weeks to the day and it is amazing stuff. I hope yours works out, it is so worth it. I take a $7 block of cheese and turn it into something I would easily pay twice or three times that for.


----------



## wes w (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd like to try smoking cheese.

Can you smoke cheese in a wood fired smoker?

What wood do you use?

Thanks


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 30, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> Tonight, I cold smoked 2 bricks of Colby Jack and 1 brick of mozerella. It was about 50 degrees outside. I smoked for 4 hours using pitmaster and apple pellets.   Weird, one of the pieces of cheese started melting. It looked gross.  But going forward, I'll put some ice in with the cold smoke.
> 
> I'll see ya in a month.


Wow, I forgot about this posting.  The cheese is really good.  The did let the mozerella sit a bit longer to get a better flavor.  It took a while for it to get good. Next time, I'll use a milder pellet and less smoke time for the mozerella. 

The Colby Jack was dang good.  Heck, I might start selling smoked cheese on the highway and in parking lots. lol


----------



## sound1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sure..if you can keep it cool enough. You really don't want it above 90* for the harder cheeses.  An AMNPS make easy work of holding the temps down. I like milder woods like maple or cherry.


----------



## wes w (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I can do that.  Small fire bigger baffle.    Thanks


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 31, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> Wow, I forgot about this posting.  The cheese is really good.  The did let the mozerella sit a bit longer to get a better flavor.  It took a while for it to get good. Next time, I'll use a milder pellet and less smoke time for the mozerella.
> 
> The Colby Jack was dang good.  Heck, I might start selling smoked cheese on the highway and in parking lots. lol


Hey Kryinggame, try some peach and/or apple pellets. Although the cheese I've done has been really good with the pitmaster's choice, the peach was OMG good. Enjoy!!!


----------

